# [Test] Invision MX150 (Monitorarm)



## Aeton (25. Januar 2019)

Die meisten Monitore kommen ohne wirkliche Höhenverstellung oder nur mit
geringer Verstellbarkeit. Die perfekte Position für den Bildschirm kann so aber seltenst gefunden werden. 
Abhilfe können hier Monitorarme schaffen, die das Anzeigegerät in nahezu jede Höhe, Winkel und Position bringen können.
Nach kurzer Recherche stößt man ziemlich schnell auf den MX150 der Firma Invision, welcher mit knapp 35 € relativ günstig angeboten wird.
Doch lohnt sich dieses günstige Produkt? Das will ich in diesem Test klären.  


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Invision für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Der Monitorarm kommt in einem Klappkarton mit praktischem Tragehenkel. 
Aufgeklappt legt sich der Monitorarm sicher in dickes Styropor. Der Lieferumfang umfasst neben einem Silikagel-Tütchen und einer Anleitung auf 
Englisch den vorgefertigten Monitorarm mit Tischmontagesatz. Dazu kommen Monitorbefestigungsschrauben in zweierlei Ausführung, diverse andere 
Schrauben und zwei Inbusschlüssel. Erwähnenswert ist auch noch, dass alle Teile geordnet in einem Plastikband eingeschweißt sind.
Die Anleitung kann auch in diversen Sprachen auf der Herstellerseite heruntergeladen werden, was meiner Meinung nach zum besseren Verständnis auch empfehlenswert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Features und technische Details*

Die MX150 Monitortischhalterung kommt mit einem vollbeweglichen und gasgestützen Einarm für Bildschirme von 17” - 27”. 
Besonders der stromlinienförmige und druckgegossene Legierungsrahmen mit Stahlring-Kompressoren soll für Stabilität sorgen und eine Durchbiegung verhindern. 
Der Arm besteht aus einem mattschwarzem Finish und einer kratzfesten Kunststoffabdeckungen.

Monitore werden klassischerweise über den VESA-Standard angebracht, der mit einer Größe von 75x75-100x100 mm kommen kann. 
Sollte der Monitor doch nicht passen, bietet Invision auch noch ein Non-VESA-Monitoradapter-Montageset an.


Der MX150 bietet eine vollständige Höhenverstellung und mehrere Blickwinkel, um allen Anforderungen gerecht zu werden. 
Monitore sind außerdem um 360° drehbar, was eine einfache Quer- und Hochformatsanzeige ermöglicht. 
Für die Verstellbarkeit wird eine One-Touch-Bewegungssteuerung versprochen. Die Neigungswinkel betragen +35° bis -50°, die maximale Reichweite beim Ausziehen beträgt 52,5 cm. 
Die maximale Tragkraft des Arms beträgt 6,5 kg, das Eigengewicht etwa 2,5 kg.
Zudem lässt sich der MX150 an die Tischplatte klemmen oder durch eine Bohrung anbringen, wenn die Tischkante nicht erreichbar sein sollte. Die minimale Tischdicke beträgt hier 1 mm, die maximale 128 mm.

Der Monitorarm verspricht einen maximalen ergonomischen Komfort und soll das Risiko haltungsbedingter Gesundheitsprobleme reduzieren. 
Außerdem wird durch den wegfallenden Standfuß der Monitore mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch geschaffen. Spezielle Abdeckungen bieten zudem die Möglichkeit für Kabelmanagement.

Alle beweglichen Teile wurden mit einem 20.000-Zyklen-Test von Invision getestet, um eine Langlebigkeit zu gewähren. Der Hersteller gewährt 3 Jahre Garantie auf den MX150.


*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Nimmt man den MX150 zum ersten Mal aus der Verpackung, wirkt die Verarbeitung im allerersten Eindruck sehr hochwertig. 
Die Stahlteile sind makellos beschichtet, es gibt keine Kratzer im Plastik und auch das Zubehör wie die Inbusschlüssel wirken sehr hochwertig.
Das Design kann durch seine Mischung aus mattem und glänzendem Plastik überzeugen und wirkt so unauffällig auf dem Tisch.
Zudem wirkt das ganze Produkt sehr durchdacht, es gibt verschiedene 
Verstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Klemme für verschiedene Tischdicken, eine Kabelführung für besseres Kabelmanagement, eine Blende für die 
Einstellung der Härte des Neigungsgrades und Gummifüße unter dem Standfuß sorgen für einen sicheren Stand und einen kratzfreien Untergrund.
Generell wirkt der Monitorarm nicht wie ein instabiles Billigprodukt aus minderwertigem Plastik, sondern eher wie ein hochwertiges und teures Markenprodukt.
Wie schon gesagt, ist die Verarbeitung auf einem sehr hohen Level, leider konnte ich einen kleinen Kratzer im beschichteten Fuß finden, was aber aus Entfernung nicht auffällt und die Funktion nicht einschränkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Aufbau / Praxistest *

Zunächst empfiehlt es sich, die Anleitung in Deutsch auszudrucken, um die Schritte besser zu verstehen.
Als erstes verlegt man die Kabel und entfernt dafür die zwei nicht so leicht lösbaren Kabelführungsschalen vom MX150. 
Das funktioniert auch alles ganz gut, jedoch wackeln die Schalen angeschraubt leider ein wenig, was aber für die Nutzung nicht weiter hinderlich ist. 
Zudem ist erwähnenswert, dass nur zwei dicke bzw. vielleicht drei bis vier dünne Kabel in die Schienen passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich, wie die meisten wahrscheinlich auch, kein Loch in meinen Tisch bohren wollte, entschied ich mich für die Installation über die Tischklemme. Diese 
schraubt man zunächst unter den Fuß des vormontierten MX150, was glücklicherweise auch nur in einer Richtung funktioniert, um einen falschen Aufbau zu vermeiden. 
Die Schrauben lassen sich alle sehr leichtgängig mit dem mitgelieferten Werkzeug eindrehen. 
Danach kann man den Arm dann auch schon an den Tisch klemmen und festschrauben. Auch hier schützt eine Gummiplatte vor einem Verkratzen.

Weiter geht es dann mit dem Monitor. Bei diesem werden die passenden Schrauben der zwei mitgelieferten Größen leicht in die zwei oberen 
Gewinde der VESA-Halterung eingeschraubt. Dann hängt man den Monitor an dem Arm, setzt die zwei unteren Schrauben ein und zieht alle Schrauben fest.

Nun folgt noch die Einstellung des dynamischen Hebemoments des Monitorarms - kurzum: 
bleibt der Monitor nicht auf der eingestellten Höhe, muss dies an einer Einstellschrauben eingestellt werden, bis der Monitor mit leichtem Druck 
angehoben oder abgesenkt werden kann und dann auch in der gewünschten Höhe bleibt. Durch lange Drehwege lässt sich dies auch ziemlich präzise einstellen. 
Zuletzt lässt sich noch der Neigungswinkel einstellen und hinter einer Abdeckung versteckt festziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der gesamte Aufbau dauert somit maximal eine halbe Stunde und lässt sich auch gut alleine ausführen.


Steht bzw. hängt der Monitor dann, wird schnell klar, dass diese Halterung nicht gerade für große und übermäßig 
schwere Monitore geeignet ist, weshalb man ab 27” vielleicht lieber zu einem anderen Produkt greifen sollte.

Trotz alledem gibt es nun unendlich viele Möglichkeiten zur Positionierung des Monitors. 
Zunächst einmal reicht die maximale Höhe für den Otto Normalverbraucher völlig aus, die freie Drehbarkeit und Auslenkung von 50cm ebenfalls.
Auch die Neigungswinkel sind völlig ausreichend, wenn man beispielsweise von oben auf den Monitor schauen will.
Durch die Armkonsturktion lässt sich der Monitor auch relativ nahe an der Wand platzieren, ohne auf Höhenverstellung verzichten zu müssen. 
Die Position des Standfußes ist dann jedoch nicht mehr mittig möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Drehbarkeit sei aber gesagt, dass ich mir hier ein Einrasten bei jeweils 90° gewünscht hätte, da man den Monitor, wenn überhaupt, effektiv nur in diesen Positionen nutzt. 
So ist es ein wenig umständlicher den Monitor perfekt auszurichten.

Generell sei aber gesagt, dass der MX150 sehr stabil wirkt. Die Gelenke zur Drehung sind zwar teilweise ein bisschen 
schwergängig, doch lieber so als dass der Monitor sich zu leicht bewegen lässt.
Die hier versprochene One-Touch-Bewegungssteuerung kann ich somit nicht bestätigen, es benötigt schon zwei Hände um den 
Monitor richtig verstellen zu können, was mir aber lieber ist als eine zu leichtgängige Verstellbarkeit.

Ein großer Vorteil ist aber auch, dass sich jede beliebige Position blitzschnell einstellen lässt  
Zudem scheint es nach längerer Benutzung auch so als könnte der MX150 den Monitor lange und sicher auf einer Position halten.

Nach der Installation merkt man auch direkt, wie schlecht der Monitor vorher ohne Arm stand. 
Das Versprechen von weniger Rückenschmerzen lässt sich somit sicher bestätigen. 
Ob sich durch die Nutzung eines Monitorarms unbedingt die Produktivität erhöht, sei mal dahingestellt. 
Trotzdem lässt sich der Monitor nun viel besser auf Augenhöhe platzieren, was merkbar angenehmer ist, als immer nach unten schauen zu müssen. 
Außerdem kann man nun den perfekten Blickwinkel auf den Monitor einstellen, was vor allem bei Blickwinkelinstablien Monitoren hilfreich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch für mehrere Monitore eignet sich der Monitorarm. Im Fall von beispielsweise drei Monitoren können mit dem MX150 auch mehr Positionen einfacher 
eingestellt werden, als mit einem einzigen Arm zur Befestigung für drei Monitore. 
Zudem kosten diese meist über 150 € hinaus, wobei die Halterung mit drei MX150 mit 105€ damit noch relativ günstig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch nach kurzer Testzeit kann ich sagen, dass solch ein Monitorarm in Anbetracht auf die Gesundheit und die Möglichkeiten eigentlich für jeden ein 
Muss ist, der einen nur beschränkt verstellbaren Monitor besitzt. 
Nachtragend lässt sich aber noch sagen, dass die Gummifüße unter dem Monitorarm unschöne Flecken auf dem Tisch hinterlassen, welche sich aber wieder entfernen lassen.


*Versionen*

Neben dem MX150 bietet Invision auch noch den MX300 an, welcher im Gegensatz zum getesteten Produkt für zwei Monitore ausgelegt ist und mit knapp 60 € zu Buche schlägt.


*Fazit*

Mit einem Preis von derzeit knapp 35€ bietet der MX150 von Invision ein meiner Meinung nach unschlagbares Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Die Vorteile einer solchen Monitorhalterung liegen auf der Hand:
Eine erhöhte Ergonomie und unendlich viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den Monitor. 
Dazu kommt im Fall des MX150 ein schlichtes, hochwertiges Design, die Möglichkeit für Kabelmanagement und eine wirkliche hohe Verarbeitungsqualität der Plastik- und Stahlelemente.

Doch natürlich kommt auch dieses Produkt nicht ohne ein paar kleine Nachteile.
Die Kabelabdeckung lässt sich nicht perfekt festschrauben und meiner Meinung nach fehlt ein Einrasten bei der Drehfunktion. 
Diese Nachteile schränken die Funktion des MX150 aber - wenn überhaupt - nur kaum ein und sind für mich somit vernachlässigbar.

Also, für wen ist der MX150 geeignet?
Eigentlich für jeden, der einen Monitor besitzt. Denn auch ich stelle mir mittlerweile die Frage, warum ich mir nicht schon viel früher solch einen 
Monitorarm zugelegt habe. Die gewonnene Ergonomie und Verstellmöglichkeiten sind meiner Meinung nach - auch in Anbetracht auf die Gesundheit - auf jeden Fall ihre 35€ wert. 
Meinerseits gibt es also eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zu Invision
 Invision 

Und hier zu dem MX150
Invision PC Monitor Arm MX150


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Januar 2019)

Schöner Test

Habe den Monitor Arm seit gut über einem Jahr in Verwendung in Kombination mit einem qnix 2710 Monitor, 27" nicht verstellbar als Zweitmonitor, Dank dem Monitor Arm kann ich ganz bequem alles verstellen und mein Denon AVR findet auch Platz darunter, damals hab ichs für 25€ auf amazon geschossen, sehr gute Investition


----------



## Aeton (25. Januar 2019)

weitere Bilder 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

